# Time for new brakes



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes, I can already hear the grinding on the rear passenger side. What do you all recommend for replacing the brake pads? Should I go OEM or are there better brake pads out there?

Edit: Sean, with all those miles on your car, have you had to replace the brakes?


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Coco said:


> * Yes, I can already hear the grinding on the rear passenger side. What do you all recommend for replacing the brake pads? Should I go OEM or are there better brake pads out there?
> 
> Edit: Sean, with all those miles on your car, have you had to replace the brakes? *


How many miles do you have on yours?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Around 17k.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I guess I'll be the first to research and report on this subject. I'll get the brakes checked out and see what happens...


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

17,000 miles.... and the rear brakes? That doesn't sound right.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Doesn't sound right to me at all, but I can hear the grinding and the pad looks about gone..who knows, maybe it's me. But I couldn't believe I already needed brakes


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Doesn't sound right to me at all, but I can hear the grinding and the pad looks about gone..who knows, maybe it's me. But I couldn't believe I already needed brakes  *


That does sound strange, better take a close look. of course my opinion use factory pads.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Doesn't sound right to me at all, but I can hear the grinding and the pad looks about gone..who knows, maybe it's me. But I couldn't believe I already needed brakes  *


Checking with service assist systom, There was a parking brake adjustment problem. Wouldn't hurt to have it checked out.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Coco said:


> *I guess I'll be the first to research and report on this subject. I'll get the brakes checked out and see what happens... *


I would check on any hidden warantees, especially with such low mileage.

Cheers.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *Doesn't sound right to me at all, but I can hear the grinding and the pad looks about gone..who knows, maybe it's me. But I couldn't believe I already needed brakes  *


CoCo, 4 year old car, new pads and calipers. Maybe even rotors. I have a couple in my garage from when I had my trio of 94 Altys. They were turned once but still within tollerance.

They are two piece if they are the same as the 94. Rotor is about $40us new here. I can change them in my sleep. The calipers may only need new sliders or just lube.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I drove my Cutlass Supreme 75K miles before i got brakes.


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *I would check on any hidden warantees, especially with such low mileage.
> 
> Cheers. *



hidden warranties HAHAHAHHAH The do not want to honor the obvious ones


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

wild willy said:


> *hidden warranties HAHAHAHHAH The do not want to honor the obvious ones *


I won my battle with the Dealer but that is because I am Loved....
That is exactly what the Service Manager said. I`m still laughing also. I now have to go back to the origional assessment of "My Nissan Dealer is the Best".

BTW: I can`t reach U by E...........rat!


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Hidden warranties? No such thing it's either warranty or it isn't. If it's a hidden warranty it's because the dealer was to stupid to know it was covered.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Hidden warranties? No such thing it's either warranty or it isn't. If it's a hidden warranty it's because the dealer was to stupid to know it was or wasn't covered. *


----------



## wild willy (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> BTW: I can`t reach U by E...........rat! [/B]


Your server sucks....! Call the Elder Abuse hotline and report them.


----------



## rlvq35de (Oct 18, 2002)

*brake warranty*

Brakes are covered for three years/36 k. Except for normal wear, but if it is uneven wear, then there isn't any reason for them not to replace them. Good luck, and be persistant.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Hidden warranties? No such thing it's either warranty or it isn't. If it's a hidden warranty it's because the dealer was to stupid to know it was covered. *


Several GM cars I owned had the brakes replaced under warantees that were not documented, but existed. I think it related to excessive wear under 10,000 miles, or something like that. Nissan may have something similiar but not advertised. It may be worth a shot.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Several GM cars I owned had the brakes replaced under warantees that were not documented, but existed. I think it related to excessive wear under 10,000 miles, or something like that. Nissan may have something similiar but not advertised. It may be worth a shot.  *


 Nissan did have problems with brake pad material and they know it, They've come out with several updated brake pads lately, But getting them to kick down might not be that easy. Brake pad manufactures are being forced to go with organic materials, which is softer causing premature brake pads wear. Thank our govement for that.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Nissan did have problems with brake pad material and they know it, They've come out with several updated brake pads lately, But getting them to kick down might not be that easy. Brake pad manufactures are being forced to go with organic materials, which is softer causing premature brake pads wear. Thank our govement for that. *


Doesn`t Nissan(and many others) claim that by using a softer organic material, the rotors will last considerably longer, albeit the pads have to be changed frequently. The Cost will balance Out. I have no problem with that?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Doesn`t Nissan(and many others) claim that by using a softer organic material, the rotors will last considerably longer, albeit the pads have to be changed frequently. The Cost will balance Out. I have no problem with that? *


 Ya they've had a lot of complaints about brake pad wear. It drives service managers crazy, cause they got to deal with the customer heat. They got to tell ya something?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Hardcore said:


> *Ya they've had a lot of complaints about brake pad wear. It drives service managers crazy, cause they got to deal with the customer heat. They got to tell ya something? *


Right on, I was sold on it and so others probably will It does sound feasible, considering you can change your own pads(if the rotors don`t have to be touched)in 40 minutes or less in your own garage.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *Right on, I was sold on it and so others probably will It does sound feasible, considering you can change your own pads(if the rotors don`t have to be touched)in 40 minutes or less in your own garage. *


 I slam pads on my wifes sentra all the time without turning the rotors, As long as there not making noise, or they don't shimmy do to warped rotors, I don't worry about it. But, I always use factory pads and never have any problems.


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*no*

sorry it took so long to get back to you, coco.

no i haven't replaced my breaks yet.

i just rotated tires this weekend and inspected my brakes (read my post on 65-0 in this forum, those were original brakes).

i have half of my original pads left (i love haviing an outside micrometer)

remember most of my 32xxx miles were highway (Holbrook, AZ to Sante Fe, Rocky Point, San Diego (3 times), SLC (twice), Phoenix alot, and other towns from 100 to 200 miles away.

so not alot of braking. besides there are no stop lights in my town and only two in the next town, and all my stop sign around here are avoidable. 

sorry cant help you but you CAN be our big brake upgrade guinea pig


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

shia right...ain't got $1800 for brakes mang! donations are accepted though!


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

*hell it will*

probably run you about 1200.00 for nissan techs to fix your brakes.............500.00 for parts and labor and then 700.00 for you to fix the front bumper and repaint it after they fail the first week.

 

come on now you can rationalize that for us........


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *shia right...ain't got $1800 for brakes mang! donations are accepted though!  *


After my Birthday cash is all in, I`ll send you some Coco, OK?


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *After my Birthday cash is all in, I`ll send you some Coco, OK?  *


So your hitting 30 this one???


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Ratwayne said:


> *After my Birthday cash is all in, I`ll send you some Coco, OK?  *


You da man, RAT!!! I knew you'd come through after all!!!


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Coco said:


> *You da man, RAT!!! I knew you'd come through after all!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty much received all the cash I`m going to get Coco, I had to buy Captain Morgan and beer nuts and some coke. I didn`t waste any money on hats or candles etc. 

I said I would split with you so send me $25 bucks and that will be half. OK


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

Coco said:


> * Yes, I can already hear the grinding on the rear passenger side. What do you all recommend for replacing the brake pads? Should I go OEM or are there better brake pads out there?
> 
> *


Did you ever find any AM pads?


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: Time for new brakes*



SILENT_RUNNER said:


> *Did you ever find any AM pads? *


Slow down ED, you are a real Posr Ho. You will really wear out those brakes when you stop.


----------



## SILENT_RUNNER (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Time for new brakes*



Ratwayne said:


> *Slow down ED, you are a real Posr Ho. You will really wear out those brakes when you stop. *


The mouse brakes eh?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I haven't had a chance to get it checked...maybe this weekend. I'll let you all know what happens.

As far as any AM brake pads, I haven't really researched since I don't know if I need them or not.


----------

